# Chafing gooch?



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Not even sure if I spelt chafing or gooch right cause those are two words I've never had to type before

But anyway the area between my scrotum and my poo shoot is starting to chafe.. first it was my legs but over time the hairs have disappeared and a thicker skin has formed in the chafe area so although it chafes it never gets sore

Now it's starting in this area.. got to the point the other day where I was walking like John Wayne. There's no way I'd be able to walk for longer than 10 mins! getting sore now. What can I do to stop it? Besides lose bodyfat


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

sudocream


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Poke said:


> sudocream


Yes sudocrem or Waitrose baby bottom butter.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Poke said:


> sudocream


Will this completely prevent the chafing? I was under the impression that chafing is worse when moist as opposed to dry?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

You sure there isn't something rubbing that area, like a big ole set of botty grapes...?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Talcum powder mate.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Do you wipe back to front or front to back?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

you started shaving the area recently?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Currently using talc on the whole area and then sudocrem on the sore area!!

Not good :cursing:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

talcum powder


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

started off as talc at this time of year, turned into talc all year round. i'd never be without it!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@WilsonR6 This info might help mate http://www.webmd.com/skin-problems-and-treatments/guide/chafing-causes-treatments


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Ask your fella to shave his balls properly, the bristles are probably what's causing the problem


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Cocoa butter for long term relief I put some on daily.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

thats called the chin rest on a women but i dont know what a guys is called


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

@Goosh


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> @Goosh


/hangs head


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Will this completely prevent the chafing? I was under the impression that chafing is worse when moist as opposed to dry?


Sudocream dries your skin out mate, its also good for spots and preventing acne from forming or treating it. You use it on babies for nappy rash


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Poke said:


> Sudocream dries your skin out mate, its also good for spots and preventing acne from forming or treating it. You use it on babies for nappy rash


It doesn't dry the skin, it's an emollient. It provides an antiseptic barrier to allow the skin underneath to heal.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> It doesn't dry the skin, it's an emollient. It provides an antiseptic barrier to allow the skin underneath to heal.


It does dry your skin out, fact b. Also no need to explain what Sudocream does it says it on the tub haha.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

I've always known that area as the "twernt" ........cause if it twernt there your guts would fall out!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

I get this so bad, my balls all sweaty and fcuk and my gooch is sore and rubs. No idea what to do, talc hasn't sorted it for me!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It doesn't dry the skin, it's an emollient. It provides an antiseptic barrier to allow the skin underneath to heal.





Poke said:


> It does dry your skin out, fact b. Also no need to explain what Sudocream does it says it on the tub haha.


OOH we have a disagreement, with poke this is always fun


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Poke said:


> Sudocream dries your skin out mate, its also good for spots and preventing acne from forming or treating it. *You use it on babies for nappy rash *





Poke said:


> It does dry your skin out, fact b. *Also no need to explain what Sudocream does it says it on the tub haha*.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Lanacane medicated powder. I use this on the days i do work.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> OOH we have a disagreement, with poke this is always fun


Oh I'm not going to bother arguing further. If it dries his skin out then fandabidozi.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Oh I'm not going to bother arguing further. If it dries his skin out then fandabidozi.


Alright, no need to get cranky (see what i did there)


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


>


No comprende?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Oh I'm not going to bother arguing further. If it dries his skin out then fandabidozi.


Cant argue against fact hey B


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

why u calling her b?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Poke said:


> No comprende?


You told me there's no need to explain what it does having just done so in your previous post, hence the 



Poke said:


> Cant argue against fact hey B


What does B mean?


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You told me there's no need to explain what it does having just done so in your previous post, hence the
> 
> What does B mean?


Beyonce.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You told me there's no need to explain what it does having just done so in your previous post, hence the
> 
> What does B mean?


B my dear jojo is for beautiful of course...and having seen you, I know he is correct....


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

Where do you get the chafing? In the middle or on each of the sides where the thigh starts?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

StillTraining said:


> Beyonce.


 :confused1:



Flubs said:


> B my dear jojo is for beautiful of course...and having seen you, I know he is correct....


Ahhh thank you lovely lady


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

@WilsonR6

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care-health/196831-legs-chafing.html

u not get enough from ur last thread??LOL


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You told me there's no need to explain what it does having just done so in your previous post, hence the
> 
> What does B mean?


There *is* need to explain what it does in reply to someone who doesnt knwo what it does and *actually asked what it does* you silly billy! I just said theres no need to explain what it does to me, because I clearly already know 

B is what I call girls, it can either mean babe or bitch, in your case its the former


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Poke said:


> There *is* need to explain what it does in reply to someone who doesnt knwo what it does and *actually asked what it does* you silly billy! I just said theres no need to explain what it does to me, because I clearly already know
> 
> B is what I call girls, it can either mean babe or bitch, in your case its the former


How dreamy


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Poke said:


> There *is* need to explain what it does in reply to someone who doesnt knwo what it does and *actually asked what it does* you silly billy! I just said theres no need to explain what it does to me, because I clearly already know
> 
> B is what I call girls, it can either mean babe or bitch, in your case its the former


But you don't know what it does! :lol:

Ah ok, that's nice


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> But you don't know what it does! :lol:
> 
> Ah ok, that's nice


False, I know exactly what it does


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Poke said:


> False, I know exactly what it does


Does it do exactly what is says on the tin?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

So ive been getting alot of issues in this area lately also, had to Google it to get the name 'gooch'

Ive got alot of body hair there, which is causing me extremely irritable itchiness, so much so I can itch it raw which gives me relief.

Is it OK to wax this area ? I reckon if my course body hair was gone ID have no issues


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Does it do exactly what is says on the tin?


That and more.

A bit like baked beans.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

lxm said:


> So ive been getting alot of issues in this area lately also, had to Google it to get the name 'gooch'
> 
> Ive got alot of body hair there, which is causing me extremely irritable itchiness, so much so I can itch it raw which gives me relief.
> 
> Is it OK to wax this area ? I reckon if my course body hair was gone ID have no issues


Ask your local barbers for a "back sack and crack" Its a common protocol.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Poke said:


> That and more.
> 
> A bit like baked beans.


I don't think beans would help the op's sore gooch.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

lxm said:


> So ive been getting alot of issues in this area lately also, had to Google it to get the name 'gooch'
> 
> Ive got alot of body hair there, which is causing me extremely irritable itchiness, so much so I can itch it raw which gives me relief.
> 
> Is it OK to wax this area ? I reckon if my course body hair was gone ID have no issues


Yep get it all waxed off.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I don't think beans would help the op's sore gooch.


False, it would....FACT B x


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I don't think beans would help the op's sore gooch.


Just saying it does more than what it says on the tub as it cant fit everything on there, much liek baked beans, they dont mention on the tub that they make you fart.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

google 'emollient'


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> False, it would....FACT B x


Is that B for bean? 

(Mung bean)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Is that B for bean?
> 
> (Mung bean)


JojoBean


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Poke said:


> Just saying it does more than what it says on the tub as it cant fit everything on there, much liek baked beans, they dont mention on the tub that they make you fart.


They don't make me fart, I'm a lady!!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> They don't make me fart, I'm a lady!!


Still not 100% sure you are a lady (about 90-95% sure, just a slight bit of doubt), you could for all we know be a 20 year old kid on a long term troll!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Poke said:


> Still not 100% sure you are a lady (about 90-95% sure, just a slight bit of doubt), you could for all we know be a 20 year old kid on a long term troll!!!


shes a lady, i regularly go round for my bi monthly foot massage.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Poke said:


> Still not 100% sure you are a lady (about 90-95% sure, just a slight bit of doubt), you could for all we know be a 20 year old kid on a long term troll!!!


Lol the ladies of the powder room can confirm that I am indeed a lady


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> shes a lady, i regularly go round for my bi monthly foot massage.


And the odd munging session :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Conscript said:


> You sure there isn't something rubbing that area, like a big ole set of botty grapes...?


:laugh::laugh::laugh:Hahahahahaaaaaa!

Fantastic.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Lol the ladies of the powder room can confirm that I am indeed a lady


I suppose the only way to prove this is to show me what you showed them


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> shes a lady, i regularly go round for my bi monthly foot massage.


Thats a strange name to call your penis


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Poke said:


> I suppose the only way to prove this is to show me what you showed them


Erm.......no.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

lxm said:


> So ive been getting alot of issues in this area lately also, had to Google it to get the name 'gooch'
> 
> Ive got alot of body hair there, which is causing me extremely irritable itchiness, so much so I can itch it raw which gives me relief.
> 
> Is it OK to wax this area ? I reckon if my course body hair was gone ID have no issues


Lewis God put that hair there for a reason. If you think you know better, go ahead and shave it. But please be sure to make a thread and tell us all how that goes for you.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Erm.......no.


Hairymuff


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Poke said:


> Hairymuff


Exsqueeze me?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Mish said:


> Lewis God put that hair there for a reason. If you think you know better, go ahead and shave it. But please be sure to make a thread and tell us all how that goes for you.


what he put it there for?

In all reality we have ass and pubic hair to keep our private parts protected from the elements when we were cave men, now the crap just gets in the way


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Exsqueeze me?


Hairy muff= fair enough


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Poke said:


> Hairy muff= fair enough


No no no you mean furry muff :tongue:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Oi! @[email protected], @Poke stoppit! fftopic:

On topic: Silk boxers, splash of olive oil (or Vaseline, if it's ****) 

I get chafing at the top of my legs but that's the bodybuilding. I use talc.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Oi! @[email protected], @Poke stoppit! fftopic:
> 
> On topic: Silk boxers, splash of olive oil (or Vaseline, if it's ****)
> 
> I get chafing at the top of my legs but that's the bodybuilding. I use talc.


Sorry Laurie..... ooh that rhymes!

Had to go off topic as I don't have a gooch


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I have to talc my legs before going out, if I don't im in agony by the end of the day haha


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry Laurie..... ooh that rhymes!
> 
> Had to go off topic as I don't have a gooch


Haha:laugh: Hope not Jojo. Although twerking, gooch. What on earth is going on with Her Majesty's lingo?

Sorry Laurie. Mojo Jojo. Soz Loz. No Jo. LaurieLoz. BoboJojo. Let's all go mad together:wacko:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No no no you mean furry muff :tongue:


No definitely hairy muff


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Poke said:


> No definitely hairy muff


U even want to argue about that? Lol

We say furry muff where I come from. Lol

There's no right or wrong jeez!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> U even want to argue about that? Lol
> 
> We say furry muff where I come from. Lol
> 
> There's no right or wrong jeez!!!


[email protected] you furry crutch!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> U even want to argue about that? Lol
> 
> We say furry muff where I come from. Lol
> 
> There's no right or wrong jeez!!!


I never even said 'furry muff' was wrong lmao.

She said "you mean furry muff?" as opposed to hairy muff and I clarified no *I meant *hairy muff. I never said anything was wrong lol.

You silly billy reading between the lines!


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

Germaloid spray works wonders

I can only get it in boots

Stings a bit at first then total relief


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Ive got it bad in this area also


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

Get the spray guys best thing ever

I suffer bad have trouble walking Couple of sprays before bed wake up a new man!! Lunges,squats even ****ing cartwheels lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Saw this today and thought of you!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Saw this today and thought of you!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 130676


 :lol:

Where's the avi gone Mr Madoxx?


----------

